# Thoughts on the Naneu Pro Alpha or Bravo Camera Backpack?



## hammer88 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for feedback on the Naneu Pro Alpha and Bravo.  Wondering if any of you gurus out there have heard anything about these camera backpacks / bags.  They are priced very competitively and have a urban look which is not found in another other bags except maybe Kata.  But Kata is more futuristic than urban.  Tamrac is too outdoorsy for my taste.

http://www.naneupro.com/products/mo-a/#

http://www.naneupro.com/products/mo-b/

I need to be able to carry my D4'x w/ my 18-2'' VR lens attached, my small handheld Sony HD camcorder (HDR-SR1), flash (SB-6''), and maybe a 5'mm.  The occassional jacket and various items for a daytrip makes these backpacks quite appealing too.

How is the build quality on these bags?  Does the waist belt on the Alpha get clunky if you're just wearing it casually and don't feel like putting it on?  

Any other recommendations and feedback is much appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 7, 2008)

I have no info for you, but those look nice.


----------



## hammer88 (Mar 8, 2008)

haha... thanks admin.. i appreciate the response anyways.


----------

